# Speed Loader Demo Vid



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I posted the other day about my speed loader for shooting flechettes with my big starship. Here's a video demoing how it works. Sorry I didn't get the hit, it's cold out and I was having a bit of trouble finding my range. Mostly just wanted to illustrate how the speed loader works anyhow


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Your video was excellent. The mod seems to work very well also.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Excellent that cuts way down on the fumbling time when it comes to loading. That would work for hunting also.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Another beautiful version of your ever-changing back yard! That snowy field must be a lot of fun at times.

Have you tried even heavier bands with the starship and flechettes? It seems like it wants to fling those weighty things faster, but it is already pulling at the limit.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Yeah, I can't seem to find a good cut of bands for them. Part of it is that I don't like cutting bands all that much. Looped 1842s are just as fast on my WRP with less extension.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

That is a genius set up. :bowdown: Have you ever thought of making flechettes from alum rod so they would not be so heavy? Or is their an advantage to them made from all thread? Just curious. Has anyone ever taken a alum arrow and just shortened it and added the wing nut? I am curious about these but in all truth afraid to try them for fear of a RTS. But it looks like awesome fun.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

It might be cool to rig up a little loom from a board with some nails in strategic places and make some flechettes from carbon fibre or fibre glass tow soaked in epoxy.

A couple of loops for the shaft and a couple of wings off the side to attach your band loops to.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I make them from all-thread and wing nuts because it's cheap and easy and works great. I don't have any fabrication skills to speak of and no welding skills at all but I can make this extremely effective ammo at my kitchen table. 
I've made them from cut down carbon arrows and don't care for them. With the light weight, short length and extreme nose-heaviness they're hard or impossible to stabilize. The one's I've settled on after much experimentation are nose heavy but not nearly as much so as a regular arrow because the center of drag can't be put far enough behind the center of mass to stabilize a short dart with a heavy tip.
Granted, I only tried the 125 grain points that I had on hand. Maybe with something specialized like a 75 grain head they might work better but trading speed for weight doesn't seem like a winning proposition to me because I like the way these hit so hard. If somebody else wants to mess with it, though, I'd love to see it worked out


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i love the sound of it flying through the air. i bet that you could modify the cheap plastic darts to be used with that method. especially the ones with the detachable tip, soft tip darts. im already thinking, a lil piece of thread rod on the front and a wing nut. light shaft, flights, front end weighted. watcha think ?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Interesting!


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

Dear MJ, I see what your problem is with loading a Starship. Your wristbrace pad gives you that kind of disadvantage already. Trim the sides of the brace off and your loading speed problem will be gone even without this modification.

Tex-shooter should be able to explain this better. You're not using this Starship design to the fullest potential.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

HOE said:


> Dear MJ, I see what your problem is with loading a Starship. Your wristbrace pad gives you that kind of disadvantage already. Trim the sides of the brace off and your loading speed problem will be gone even without this modification.
> 
> Tex-shooter should be able to explain this better. You're not using this Starship design to the fullest potential.


I love Tex's starship videos, I'll go back and watch them again. Thanks!


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Excellent video, and definately an aspect of slingshot shootin which I have to get into, in time.

Thank you for all yourk work, and videos Sir.

Cheers Allan


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Imperial said:


> i love the sound of it flying through the air. i bet that you could modify the cheap plastic darts to be used with that method. especially the ones with the detachable tip, soft tip darts. im already thinking, a lil piece of thread rod on the front and a wing nut. light shaft, flights, front end weighted. watcha think ?


You could make some steel or aluminium tabs that fit onto the shaft where the point screws onto the body. maybe just a 20mm x 5mm strip of 2mm thick steel with a 5mm hole in the middle,


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good video Mj.. I can still remember your first video in snow


----------

